# Boa genetics



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has a link to any website that contains a reliable table of boa genetics. Thanks.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Boa Constrictor colour morph Page

its not great but its a start


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Got that one but, that's not what I'm looking for.

I want something line a table that shows:

albino x normal = 100% het for albino

albino x het for albino = 1/2 100% het albino + 1/2 albinos

Reason I'm asking is that I posted a table the other day that a person said was crap and should not be used.

I know there are some wrong info there, but most of the stuff is right because it's easy to tell.

I think it's start getting more complicated when it gets to double hets, etc.

So I was wondering if anyone has a reliable table which has been revised and is thought to be correct.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Ah sorry, no not seen one mate.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

If one is concerned with one gene pair, and there are only two possible gene variants (A and a) that could be found in that gene pair, then the only possible matings and the ratios of the babies are as follows:

AA X AA --> AA
AA X Aa --> 1/2 AA, 1/2 Aa
AA X aa --> Aa
Aa X Aa --> 1/4 AA, 2/4 Aa, 1/4 aa
Aa X aa --> 1/2 Aa, 1/2 aa
aa X aa --> aa

From here on, you only have to do two things. First: assign A and a to the genes of interest. For example, A could be the normal gene and a the Kahl albino mutant gene. Or A could be the salmon mutant gene, and a could be the normal gene. Second: figure out whether an Aa baby looks like an AA baby, looks like an aa baby, or looks like neither. 

Example: albino x normal = 100% het for albino
A = the normal gene
a = the albino mutant gene
A normal boa has two normal genes (AA).
An albino boa has two albino genes (aa).
A het albino boa has a normal gene and an albino gene (Aa)

From the list above:
AA X aa --> Aa


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Paul.

That bit is Ok, where I begin to get complicated is when it involves double hets, for instance HhAa x HhAa (hypo het albino or double het sunglow).

There is another thread with some interesting information, however it's a bit too complicated to get an exact idea of what you will actually get in one litter : victory:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Hh X Hh --> 1/4 HH, 2/4 Hh, 1/4 hh

Aa X Aa --> 1/4 AA, 2/4 Aa, 1/4 aa

HH boas can be either AA or Aa or aa.

Hh boas can be either AA or Aa or aa.

hh boas can be either AA or Aa or aa.

Line up the possibilities and multiply the fractions.

1/4 HH and 1/4 AA = 1/16 HH AA
1/4 HH and 2/4 Aa = 2/16 HH Aa
1/4 HH and 1/4 aa = 1/16 HH aa
2/4 Hh and 1/4 AA = 2/16 Hh AA
2/4 Hh and 2/4 Aa = 4/16 Hh Aa
2/4 Hh and 1/4 aa = 2/16 Hh aa
1/4 hh and 1/4 AA = 1/16 hh AA
1/4 hh and 2/4 Aa = 2/16 hh Aa
1/4 hh and 1/4 aa = 1/16 hh aa


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice Paul, thanks a lot : victory:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

there you are buddy

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/genetics/75332-boa-parent-chart.html

useful and has alot of possible breeding combinations, though some arent on there.

any q's chuck us a pm i will do a punnett square and work out the genetics


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice one, thanks for that.

Always makes it a good pastime to keep the mind entertained : victory:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

haha indeed. that chart is pretty damn good for what you're after though - should cover the vast majority of it


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Trouble is, there will always have someone who will say that they can see mistakes in that chart.

So I was wondering if everything there has been revised and it's deemed to be correct.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

not sure mate, the ones i have worked out have tallied with it. what are you looking for specifically?


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

As far as im aware the chart is pretty accurate as i worked on it with Karen before it got posted on Boamad then got copied and put on here


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

For the purposes I need that should be fine.

In fact the one that I was originally looking for was DH sunglow x DH sunglow.

There is a thread where Ssthisto explains how it works, and Paul does something similar in this thread.

I haven't had a chance to compare what boths have said.

And after comparing what they said, I'd have to go back and compare it again with that chart.

It called my attention that Ssthisto sated what follows:

*All your non-albinos would be CALLED "66% chance het Albino" as there's a two in three chance they inherited the albino gene from one parent or the other.*

Unless I missed that bit, that's something that is not stated in the chart.

But I guess it's supposed to be a bit complicated, and chances are one will not get all the possibilities in one litter : victory:


----------

